# Anybody know anything about these shetlands?



## Ashley (Sep 16, 2006)

Any info or pics of these shetlands would be great!

Martin's Peaches & Cream

J-J's Painted Apache

J-J's Bando-Rita

Bar-G's Rock "o"

Bar-G's Glamour Girl

Kewpies Pepito of Arenosa

B & L's "Pali-Buck"

Wink's Showdeo Tradition

Princess Rocking D

Wink's Showdeo Song

B's Show Man

Bar-G's Flower Girl

"The Advertiser"

McGee's Glamour Girl

Kewpie's Topper of Arenosa

Winnie the Pooh of Arenosa

Royal Sun Boy

Bear's Fashionable Lady

Wink's Ben Him

Wink's Snow Flake

Mr. Orbit's Flash Supreme WAH

Miss Flashy Lou-Ed

Wink's Showdeo Kid

Wink's Joy

Bar-G's Rock "E"

Rudolph's Golden Comanche


----------



## Leeana (Sep 17, 2006)

Royal Sun Boy-

Bred by the Royal Pony Farm www.royalponyfarm.com ...the same farm my Classic/Foundation shetland, Royal Salsa came from. They have two Royal Pony Farms, one in TX and the other in UT (i think). There the same farm, i think part of it is co-owned with the second edition of the farm in TX. Thats about it, they have pics of every sire/dam on the website and i'm sure you could find this boy there somewhere.

Thats about all the help i can give.


----------



## kaykay (Sep 17, 2006)

hi ashley

jjs painted apache is related to a lot of my horses. I believe he was just named superior sire this year

winks bred horses are almost always black and white pintos. I have one and every generation is black and white pinto. also known for very pretty heads. Star on my site is a winks bred horse.

i think if you go thru old threads there is a big one about Bar G rock E

i also have a roudolphs mare.

Kewpie topper is a famous arenosa stallion. i would refer to the bit of wyoming website.

Lewella can help a lot more then i can

also going to the yahoo arenosa group would answer a lot of your questions. they have a lot of info pages you can access there about the kewpie horses


----------



## Serene Acres (Sep 17, 2006)

The Bar-G horses were bred by a family in Ohio by the name of Barga several of those ponies such as Bar-G's Rock E and Bar -G's Rock O were shown by the Lyme Family and won everything back in the 80's and 90's both ponies were than sold and have went on to be very successful. Sorry I couldn't help more.


----------



## alphahorses (Sep 17, 2006)

You'll find info on a few of these on:

www.ReferenceHorses.com

(my winter project


----------



## Lewella (Sep 17, 2006)

Martin's Peaches & Cream - currently owned by Zona Schnider of the ASPC home office. Bred by Lee & Barb Martin. Dam of Rudolphs Golden Commanche who can be seen at www.rhapsodyshetlands.com

J-J's Painted Apache - passed away a year or two ago - Frame Overo - was bred by Hans & Ruth Jess of Iowa and was a herdsire for them and later for Tom Swearingen of Lawrence, Kansas (photo on my website - click on his name on Wauk-A-Way Brave Bear's pedigree page)

J-J's Bando-Rita - 100% Wink's bred mare owned & bred by Hans & Ruth Jess. Dam of J-J's Powederface. A daughter of Powderface, Flying A Samples Wink at Me can be seen at www.rosvoldfarms.com and a son of Powderface, Kid Lee Sinatra, has been a Congress Classic driving champion and PtHA World Champion.

Bar-G's Rock "o" - Bred by Gerald Barga and shown by the Lyme family of Versailles, Ohio

Bar-G's Glamour Girl - line bred Snooty McGee (double granddaughter and great-granddaughter) and dam of Bar-G's Rockey and Bar-G's Rock "E"

Kewpies Pepito of Arenosa - see www.atouchofwyoming.com

B & L's "Pali-Buck" - half sister to B&L's Rock "E" Lady of Fashion and several other HOF ponies - currently owned by Larry Parnell, Jeanne McClanahan & Murl Creel.

Wink's Showdeo Tradition - maximum white tovero stallion bred and used primarily by his breeder Bill Winkelman Jr

Princess Rocking D - Granddaughter of Rocket's Mr. Orbit and H.V. "King of All" (pictures of King of All on my website - click on his name in the pedigree of any of the Lou-Ed mares).

Wink's Showdeo Song - black and white - best known for being the dam of J-J's Painted Diablo (pictures of him can usually be found doing a web search) and J-J's Painted Bobette. Bobbette and her paternal half sister J-J's Painted June were the wheel team on Bob Masters 6 pony hitch of black and white Shetlands.

B's Show Man - HOF sire of Rock "O" - Show Man was an influential herdsire for Gerald Barga. Very heavily Hillswicke Oracle bred.

Bar-G's Flower Girl - Black mare bred by Gerald Barga and dam of Rock "O"

"The Advertiser" - son and grandson of Snooty McGee. Used as a herdsire by Gerald Barga and later for Roland & Arleigh Spessard (Norm-Sue-Rene's prefix)

McGee's Glamour Girl - daughter of Snooty McGee who was a very successful heardsire for Marvin McCabe who is an ASPC/AMHR Director.

Kewpie's Topper of Arenosa - see Dorothy Broadhead's website - www.atouchofwyoming.com

Winnie the Pooh of Arenosa - see www.atouchofwyoming.com

Royal Sun Boy - bred by Royal Pony Farm of Story City, Iowa and used primarily by Ed Bear of Steamboat Rock, Iowa

Bear's Fashionable Lady - bred by Ed Bear of Steamboat Rock, Iowa. Sold to Loyd Hittle (B&L) where she produced most of her get, currently owned by Wall Street.

Wink's Ben Him - maximum white tovero bred and used as a sire by Bill Winkelman, Jr. of Lohrville, Iowa

Wink's Snow Flake - maximum white pinto mare bred by Bill Winkelman, Sr. of Lohrville, IA. Heavily Larigo and Crescent bred. The Winkelman family bred for solid black and solid white for use in their "Showdeo's" where they raced two roman chariots with several white ponies pulling one and several black ponies pulling the other - many of these ponies were not actually trained to drive and had often just been harnessed the first time the day of the Showdeo.

Mr. Orbit's Flash Supreme WAH - grandson of Ramble Ridge Rocket, bred by Warren A. Hanson of Marathon, Iowa

Miss Flashy Lou-Ed - daughter of H.V. "King of All" bred by Louise Relph of Corydon, Iowa (Louise is the mother of Linda Seddon of Rhapsody Shetlands)

Wink's Showdeo Kid - the sire of Kid Lee and Wink's Showdeo War Chant - one of the most influential sires and one of the most influential dam's in black and white Foundation sheltand bloodlines.

Wink's Joy - Black mare bred and owned by Bill Winkelman, Jr. of Lohrville, IA

Bar-G's Rock "E" - see Kaykay's post and do a web search - he's all over the place.

Rudolph's Golden Comanche - see www.rhapsodyshetlands.com - sire of Rhapsody's Reign Man HOF in both ASPC and AMHR and a big winner this past week at AMHR Nationals


----------



## keeperofthehorses (Sep 18, 2006)

Not to hijack this thread (which I find very interesting), but I'm still hoping some one, some day can come up with a picture of Wink's Showdeo Kid. I've heard that none exist, but I have one pony with heavy Wink breeding (yep, b/w, pretty pretty face) and would love to add a pic to my pedigree book. I know it's a long shot, but worth a try.

My filly has Royal Sun Boy in her pedigree, and I've extended it back 4 generations, and can probably go another 2 or 3. Let me know if you want to see it. It's an excel file I'd have to email to you. Or, I think I've put Dizzy (the pony that goes back to Royal Sun Boy) on AllBreedPedigree.com, so you could search there also for extended pedigrees. It's user generated though, so not always acurate. This is another pony I'd like to have a picture of for my book.

Oh, Alpha horses, what a great idea. The site looks and runs great. I've basically been working on the same thing in photo album/scrapbook form for uh.... 6 years now (definitely a mess in progress). We may be able to swap information and fill in each other missing links.


----------



## Lewella (Sep 18, 2006)

I've asked several Iowa old timers if there were any pictures of Wink's Showdeo Kid and no one has one.

If anyone has a picture of Royal Sun Boy it would be Ed Bear. Donna Norcross and I have been through just about every pony picture she has and we've never found one of him (she does have some group photos of the Arbor Acres mares he was mostly used on but none of him).


----------



## JeanH (Sep 18, 2006)

Here's a picture of Bar-G's Stoney. We bought Stoney from Helen Barga in 1986 or so.






1977 Shetland Stallion (deceased)

Bar-G's Rock-'O' x Bar-G's Glamour Girl

1985 HOF - Halter

Congress Champion Model Stallion

Jean


----------

